# My insecurity or his lack of morals?



## bell (Jul 10, 2011)

I'm kinda insecure when other women flirt with my husband especially newly divorced ones. Not only do they flirt, my husband will act dismissive like he doesn't even know what's going on or get why I'm upset. Another situation involves Facebook, he deletes a lot of my post or people's post to him, but recently left a post up from his moms old friend that asked how he was, wanted an update, and gave her email address to him. this was "unknowling left up" for all our friends to see. Now I know this lady has nothing on me, but it showed up to all our friends. I told him his mom needed to get some boundaries or her own account to contact friends. I was so irritated. I'm getting sick and tired of his dismissive and immoral attitude. W have kids and a family I don't like going out and exploiting ourselves like we don't have any respect or values for each other. The reason why I post on this board is because I'm starting to wonder if I'm delusional. He has me thinking its all in my "over reactive head," he tells me not to sweat the small stuff. I'm thinking he doesn't care about how we portray ourselves as a married couple. Is this all nuts.


----------



## richie33 (Jul 20, 2012)

Deactivate both accounts.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bell (Jul 10, 2011)

I understand if it causes trouble we should but would that be a sign to our friends that something's wrong in our relationship?


----------



## Jamison (Feb 10, 2011)

bell said:


> I understand if it causes trouble we should but would that be a sign to our friends that something's wrong in our relationship?


People have problems, and its ok if you both are going through some things. Don't worry about what your friends think, its like putting on a fake facade that things are fine when they really are not.

Also you don't owe anyone an explaination for anything. So if they were to ask, just say you all are going through some things right now, and leave it that.


----------



## richie33 (Jul 20, 2012)

Who cares what your friends think?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bell (Jul 10, 2011)

He deactivated his account right after I called him out on it all. He did that without notice and I wonder if he did it out of spite...I'm now considering deactivating mine.


----------



## richie33 (Jul 20, 2012)

You should. Life will go on. Your friends will still be your friends and plus less stress.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

richie33 said:


> Who cares what your friends think?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Apparently the OP does.



> I'm thinking he doesn't care about how we portray ourselves as a married couple.


----------



## bell (Jul 10, 2011)

Ya less stress I bet.


----------

